
Charles XIV John of Sweden - BlameKaneda
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_XIV_John_of_Sweden
======
BlameKaneda
"Born in Pau in southern France, Bernadotte joined the French Royal Army in
1780. Following the outbreak of the French Revolution, he exhibited great
military talent, rapidly rising through the ranks and was made a brigadier
general by 1794. In 1810, Bernadotte was unexpectedly elected the heir-
presumptive to the childless King Charles XIII of Sweden, thanks to the
advocacy of Baron Carl Otto Mörner, a Swedish courtier and obscure member of
the Riksdag of the Estates."

"Upon the death of Charles XIII in 1818, Charles John ascended to the throne
as the first monarch from the House of Bernadotte. He presided over a period
of peace and prosperity, and reigned until his death in 1844."

------
bristleworm
you stole that from reddit! :)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/fdtym6/til_t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/fdtym6/til_that_the_french_soldier_jean_bernadotte/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x)

~~~
BlameKaneda
Guilty :P I thought it was interesting and thought I'd share it on HN.

